# Robin gave me a scare!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He decided to go spelunking today.

We were outside, and I was watching him while he romped. I turned my head for a second. When I turned back-no Robin. I started calling him, searching through the bushes, and was starting to panic , when the guy in the house behind me said 'You looking for your cat?' and pointed. I turned just in time to see a **** tail disappearing beneath the porch of the 2nd apartment house down. I ran over and got a shock. Instead of a lattice, there was a stone wall with several small holes in it! ! I peeked inside, and saw 2 eyes looking back at me. I said 'Robin, come on out!' For a minute I was scared that he couldn't! But he squeezed back through the hole he'd come in. I grabbed him, thanked the neighbor, and hustled him back inside. I guess it was nice and cool under the porch, a great place to explore!

He's just hanging out, now, cool as can be.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness Kurt!
I'm glad Sir Robin came out!
Sharon


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh gosh! That would have panicked any of us! So glad you found him  and he's safe at home


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks! Robin's just getting more and more adventurous! He's explored the little garden, the weeds, and his current fascination is the next door parking lot! I guess he doesn't mind cars as long as they're not moving! He's still scared of traffic, though. Which is a good thing...


----------

